# Encrypted email?



## Noc89 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey, so I just wanted to check your thoughts about using encrypted emailing.  Is this a staple necessity for utmost security?  Pointless?  I don't see it discussed as extensively and I'd like to learn more about it.


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 18, 2015)

I use a safe mail account, the additional security is appreciated by all parties.  There are suppliers out there that will not work with you unless you use an encrypted email server.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2015)

Countermail is a good one.

Regs is the Man to See around here in this space.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2015)

Noc89 said:


> Hey, so I just wanted to check your thoughts about using encrypted emailing.  Is this a staple necessity for utmost security?  Pointless?  I don't see it discussed as extensively and I'd like to learn more about it.


It's not all foolproof but keep 2 things in mind. 

1. Don't be the low hanging fruit for LE
2. Any source worth his weight won't communicate to you without encryption


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 18, 2015)

countermail or secureym!!!!

that is it, the rest are junk dont waste time or money!
secureym you can get 2 accounts for a year for $90

safe-mail is junk and ran by Israeli intelligence agency....mossad i would assume


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2015)

Shit I have to pay for my countermail account. 


Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 18, 2015)

I use safe-mail for now, but am going to switch to countermail soon.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 18, 2015)

I wouldnt worry about encryption if your just a consumer....nobody cares about the consumer


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 18, 2015)

it comes down to how comfortable your are in your safety . If you feel you need a vpn or encrypted email or encrypting tool go for it keep yourself safe. If you feel your the small fish in the big ocean then use gmail . I mean really its 100 bucks a year to have a vpn and encrypted email is it worth it to you?


----------



## Noc89 (Feb 18, 2015)

That all makes sense. While we're at it I'd also like to ask: how do you determine if you're "small fish"? Or what kinds of things result in LE looking at you let's say even if you haven't been buying.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 22, 2015)

Here is the tool that Edward Snowden used - It gets installed on a usb drive and then you put it in any computer and boot the computer(from the usb drive) It starts a linux version with a windows shell. It can be as easy as easy or as complicated as you want. I have used it for over a year, its legit. Its called TAILS. you can learn about it here. I have it on a flash drive on my keyring, there is an option for a persistence file.


----------



## strongbow (Feb 22, 2015)

lol the weather is nice here in the netherlands


----------



## strongbow (Feb 22, 2015)

and Germany


----------



## j2048b (Feb 27, 2015)

strongbow said:


> and Germany



Could u do a simple thread detailing how to set this up perhaps? Im a dum dum when it comes to this stuff, and it might help others understand how this program works better especially from a user....and how detailed one can get with it might help others understand the simplicity of it as well as how much one can do withit?


Still not as safe in my eyes as it uses TOR, which has been infiltrated by everyone! I could be wrong?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2015)

^^^^^Is that a Kevlin selfie?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 27, 2015)

flyingdragon said:


> ^^^^^is that a kevlin selfie?



i told everyone to pay homage to him and his greatness muhahaha

We should have admin change all of ours to a great member each month!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 28, 2015)

Is the hushhushvideo describing all the steps?  Or does the basic install need to be done prior to the steps in the hushhushvideo?


----------



## Yaya (Feb 28, 2015)

Since I don't break the law online I tend to use my AOL email, shit Ive been using this email address since 1996


----------



## j2048b (Feb 28, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is the hushhushvideo describing all the steps?  Or does the basic install need to be done prior to the steps in the hushhushvideo?



Yeah!! What he said  it would be pretty cool if a ton of us got this going and made our own tunnel network:... Muhahaha


----------



## strongbow (Feb 28, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Is the hushhushvideo describing all the steps?  Or does the basic install need to be done prior to the steps in the hushhushvideo?



yes the hush mail vid describes all the steps ,, just not as concisely as the other references. the tails distro has several tools built in - one being CLAWS mail - the hush vid explains how to encrypt it. 
Just make a bootable usb drive with persistence first - one step at a time. you will prolly never go back to Winblows again.

LOl i don't break the law online either - i mean not all of them. But think about the last time you took a picture, posted it online after cropping out the parts you wanted to keep private. Now read this,
"Metadata-
Images file formats, like TIFF of JPEG, probably take the prize in this field. Those files, created by digital cameras or mobile phones, contain a metadata format called EXIF which can include the date, time and sometimes the GPS coordinates of the picture, the brand and serial number of the device which took it as well as a thumbnail of the original image. Image processing software tend to keep those data intact. Internet is full of cropped or blurred images for which the EXIF thumbnail still contains the full original picture."


----------



## j2048b (Feb 28, 2015)

Yup its good to rip all info and data from a pic before posting it, but even then are we not sure the site or app u use to rip the data off will not store it somehow?


Also: once u use this usb, can u plug it into anycomputer? I mean i have a wondblows and a mac, 

If i use a laptop u could just install it as an os right? But usb is more secure? 

Just wondering as ive not delved that deep into any of this yet


----------



## strongbow (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, once you have a live USB drive you can plug it into any computer that you can boot from usb (change bios setting if needed) and run tails. 
Yes you could install tails on a laptop - but it is not as secure. The advantage of running a live USB drive is that no data, information, no cache files, browsing history, cookies NOTHING is ever put on the host computer. no programs on the host computer run. Its like there is no HD, CD, Floppy ect. When you power off the machine and remove the usb stick its like you were never there. 

Exception to this is that there will be encrypted internet traffic on the network from the Ip address associated MAC address of the network card installed in the host computer..

Another thing - everyone knows that internet location can be found by the IP address, But before the IP address is something called the MAC address. (Machine Acess Code) address. 
 Every internet connecting capable device has a different MAC address.
 Every internet connecting capable device has a different MAC address.
 That how the RIAA know the downloaded song went to YOUR computer - there is only one device with your MAC address. Tails allows you to Spoof(change) the MAC address.  This one ability, is what the snow den guy used - the reason the .gov computers didn't sound the alarm when he was downloading all the info is because THEY thought They were sending the info to another .Gov computer.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

j2048b said:


> Could u do a simple thread detailing how to set this up perhaps? Im a dum dum when it comes to this stuff, and it might help others understand how this program works better especially from a user....and how detailed one can get with it might help others understand the simplicity of it as well as how much one can do withit?
> 
> 
> Still not as safe in my eyes as it uses TOR, which has been infiltrated by everyone! I could be wrong?



j
IT'S ACTUALLY VERY SAFE
I WILL MAKE A WRITE UP ON IT, MAYBE THE MODS CAN MAKE IT A STICKY
IT DOESN'T STRICKLY USE TOR
IT BASICALLY BOOTS A FRESH UNIX OP SYS STRAIGHT FROM YOUR CD/USB. SO THE COMPUTER YOU ARE RUNNING SAY WNDOWS XP, U BOOT THE DISK IT'S LIKE U ARE ON A COMPETLY DIFFREN MACHINE ALL TOGETHER. THEN FROM THEIR YOU CAN USE TAILS AND VIRTUAL BOX. AND ALL TAILS DOES IS FILTER YOUR CONECTION TRU TOR ROUTERS. HOWEVER USING TAILS AND vm'S YOU CAN RUN MULT- CHAIN VPN'S AND BE MUCH MORE CECURE. IM NOT REALLY USING THE EXACT RIGHT WORDS BUT I WILL MAKE A RIGHT UP ON IT MAYBE STRONG MAN CCAN HELP AS WELL


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

Whoops lol, guess he already did i missed the 2nd page lol


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

AND IF YOU CHAINED TOGETHER A FEW vpn'S AND NEVER WENT ONLINE FROM HOME....ONLY WIFI HOT SPOTS. MAKE U ALMOST COMPLETLY UNTRACABLE. THIS IS WHY SOME/MOST LABS GET BUSTED. THEY DONT UUNDERESTAND THAT IF U DO SOMETHING ILLEGAL IN THE US VIA THE NET. YOU NEED TO KNOW YOUR SHIT ON SECURITY OR KNOW WOMONE THAT KNOWS THEIR SHIT!

ALL THESE LABS EVE\NTUALLY GO DOWN TO POOR NETWORK SECURITY!


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 28, 2015)

strongbow said:


> Yes, once you have a live USB drive you can plug it into any computer that you can boot from usb (change bios setting if needed) and run tails.
> Yes you could install tails on a laptop - but it is not as secure. The advantage of running a live USB drive is that no data, information, no cache files, browsing history, cookies NOTHING is ever put on the host computer. no programs on the host computer run. Its like there is no HD, CD, Floppy ect. When you power off the machine and remove the usb stick its like you were never there.
> 
> Exception to this is that there will be encrypted internet traffic on the network from the Ip address associated MAC address of the network card installed in the host computer..
> ...


Strongbow
You know your stuff bro. I had to read read read to learn about all this. People think TOR alone is safe. I see sources say. Oh i just use tor for everything and im fine. Yeah okay! when you in Club Fed, write me!

This isn't just for people breaking the law like strong mentioned above. This is about your general privacy. Honestly, if u use you comp, tablet phone, on any public wifi...without a vpn . You are a easy target for any half ass hacker! Dont get me started. It's also about protecting your self. Your machines. Your common privacy that was given to us by the constition and taken away by the patriot act 1 and they hit us with Patriot act 2 which  that made it LEGAL to hold and if need EXCUTE AMerican citizens without due process. no trial no nothing. we throw u away for life. and or kill u. Its in there go to your local libary and read a copy lol but im off based. everyone has the right to protect their property and their privacy. i dont want some govermaent snoop looking at the wife's nude selfies she sends me when she goes away on buiness. DO YOU?


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 2, 2015)

strongbow said:


> Yes, once you have a live USB drive you can plug it into any computer that you can boot from usb (change bios setting if needed) and run tails.
> Yes you could install tails on a laptop - but it is not as secure. The advantage of running a live USB drive is that no data, information, no cache files, browsing history, cookies NOTHING is ever put on the host computer. no programs on the host computer run. Its like there is no HD, CD, Floppy ect. When you power off the machine and remove the usb stick its like you were never there.
> 
> Exception to this is that there will be encrypted internet traffic on the network from the Ip address associated MAC address of the network card installed in the host computer..
> ...



I think it has to be a PC bro, or am i wrong? DO they make tails thats runs on mac? i love macs


----------



## TheExperiment (Mar 2, 2015)

Securenym and Countermail are your two best bets. Most sources won't work with you if you don't have a secured encrypted email.


----------



## strongbow (Mar 2, 2015)

ForkLift said:


> I think it has to be a PC bro, or am i wrong? DO they make tails thats runs on mac? i love macs



Lol that's facetious,  I imbue all that strife to repose forth precocious erudition, and yet you decree that I expatiate erringly. I think not.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 2, 2015)

Try  lockbin.com .....its free for the simple version.....


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 2, 2015)

strongbow said:


> Lol that's facetious,  I imbue all that strife to repose forth precocious erudition, and yet you decree that I expatiate erringly. I think not.



what? 
can u say that again in english?
They have it for mac also would have been a fine response


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 2, 2015)

i thought OS = oh shit!

?



strongbow said:


> OS= operating system


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 3, 2015)

Tails vs Torlock....... I think Torlock is much better...... Even usable on phones...... It's good stuff.....
Always helpful for perverted piece of shits like me..... Try it.. LOL


----------



## strongbow (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol Tails and Torlock are two completely different things.   --- Torlock.com is a torrent search engine and directory. check their FAQ http://www.torlock.com/faq.html.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 3, 2015)

i think he is thinking TAILS is something else, he is talking  about something un- encryption related


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry. I meant anonymous proxy torlock is a torrent proxy.
Anonymous proxy is awesome.


----------

